
BMX Legend Dave Mirra's Legacy and Taking CTE Seriously - 6stringmerc
http://espn.go.com/action/story/_/id/15613973/dave-mirra-hero-death-cte-arrival-lauren-mirra
======
6stringmerc
> _There has been speculation that he had a painkiller addiction. Was he
> taking any?

No. I just felt overall that he felt lost. He was gone. I could see straight
through him. It was the hardest thing to see, looking at someone you love, and
you can't have a conversation with them, and you can see straight through
their eyes._

Saw that happen to a grand parent, very close to me, though through
Alzheimer's / Dementia. It's tough. Very grateful she sat down to share her
experience and be open as possible; to me that takes a lot of strength. Also,
what it can mean for education of parents for care for their children into
adulthood is a good community contribution.

